# How's this for El Natural?



## gpimm (Sep 17, 2006)

10 years ago or so I had a custom size 60 long tank set up in front of an 8' south facing window. The tank was topless and had pretty much turned into a jungle.

One afternoon during the summer I walked into the living room where this tank was setup. Much to my surprise, there was a garden snake sunning himself on the big water sprite growing emersed in the tank. As far as I could tell the snake had came in the front door about 10' to the right of the tank and climbed up the cables and hoses on the back of the tank to get to his sunny perch.

The snake was totally out as I was able to take several pictures. After the photo session was done I reached out and touched the snake. He totally freaked out and launched onto the window sill and then fell onto the floor. I hearded him out the door so my pride of cats would not get him.

Here is a close up of the snake sunning himself over the "pond".










Here is a front shot of the tank. If you look closely in the water sprite just left of center you can see the outline of the snake.









Gary


----------



## sb483 (May 29, 2006)

That's about as el natural as you can get 

Thanks for sharing the photos. Even though it's an overgrown mass of plants, it still has a sort of beauty to it. Pls post some photos after trimming.


----------



## Tentacles (Jun 25, 2006)

Was it a fish or snail eating snake? Do you suppose it followed its nose straight to a yummy meal?

Amazing growth. Just from natural light? How do you keep the algae in check?


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

That's great. So I guess you've reach something like the El Natural form of nirvana when nature decides your tank is better than the outdoors.

My wife would have lost all composure if that had happened in our house. We're talking like Tazmanian Devil style antics with crying.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

A real neat aquarium!

The snake looks like an Eastern garter snake. They feed mainly on insects. One bit me once; it's "fangs" were not long enough to penetrate my skin.

Bill


----------

